# Great Day For Football



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*MANCHESTER CITY 1*.................................Arsenal NOTHING


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

bOLLIX!


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

A bit late, Griff? Unless you're commenting obliquely on Cole going to Portsmouth.

Not a good start to the season for the Gunners, though







.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I second that!!!!!

Be even better when we beat that london team Man U again this year!!!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

You boys are clearly mad. There is only one team in Britain......


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> You boys are clearly mad. There is only one team in Britain......


Fantastic city, my sister lived there for a couple of years, not sure about the ffotball team though!!!!!!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Some choice hibee songs:

WEEGIE SONG

You are a weegie, a smelly weegie, yer only happy on giro day, yer maw's out stealin, yer dad's drug dealin, please don't take my hubcaps away.

GORGIE (The Hearts sid eof town) SLUMS

In yer Gorgie slums, ye rake in the buckets for somethin' tae eat, ye find a deid rat and ye think it's a treat, in yer Gorgie slums.

WEEGIE SCUM SONG

As I was walking along the Copland Road

I met a total stranger

He said to me, are you going to see

The famous Glagow Rangers

So I went along to Ibrox Park

Just to see the famous Glasgow Rangers

But the boys in blue, got f*cked six two

By the Famous Edinburgh Hibees

N' NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH ...

HIBEES WE LOVE YOU

We hate Glasgow Rangers,

We hate Celtic too, theyâ€™re sh*te,

We hate Heart of Midlothian,

But the Hibees we love you,

(altogether now)


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> You boys are clearly mad. There is only one team in Britain......

































Think you've been partaking too much of Edinburghs favourtite recreational pastime









When was the last time they won anything again(apart from stupidest haircuts)


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Alas said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > You boys are clearly mad. There is only one team in Britain......
> ...


*August *

27 Rangers Away 3 0 SPL Sproule (3)

November

26 Rangers Home 2 1 SPL Riordan, O'Connor

February

4 Rangers Away 3 0 SC4 O'Connor, Sproule, Killen

That'll do for me! And if we're talking hair cuts...

...

...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ah - Terry Hurlock, the real thinking mans footballer







Nearly as intelligent and skilful as my hero Ian Ferguson 

Sorry I should have realised you'd be satisfied with individual game wins. I was actually talking about trophies and not The Tennents sixes


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Imaginative songs Cammy









At the Boro we still have some way to catch up

We hate geordies,

Oh we hate geordies,

We hate geordies,

Oh we hate geordies,

We hate geordies,

Oh we hate geordies,

We are the geordie haters,

Boro, Boro

no budding poet laureates at the Riverside


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> Some choice hibee songs:
> 
> WEEGIE SONG
> 
> ...


Holy crap Mr Cammy .......its like a page out of an Irvine Welsh Novel























oh and by the way _C'mon Accrington Stanley _


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Alas said:


> Ah - Terry Hurlock, the real thinking mans footballer
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























However,

Glasgownedumentary

I rest my case...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Ah - Terry Hurlock, the real thinking mans footballer
> ...










How did you get my picture.









Oh well, just checked in the Glasgow Herald for the transfer dealings.

Rangers got rid of a few numpties signed by some red-headed twat who used to manage a junior side.

Signed a few more possible numpties(or possibly not) by the suave Mr PLG

And Hibs signed .........................

....................................

...................................


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Alas said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


Whay on earth would you want to improve on perfection?







All joking aside, I think both teams are genuinley s*ite but you've got to support someone!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


Agreed


----------

